# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  (( في بيت الحاجّ فلان ))

## ربيع الأديب

(( في بيت الحاجّ فلان ))

بقلم / ربيع بن المدني السملالي

 تحلّقُوا حولَ مائدة الغذاء التي تزخرُ بما لذّ وطاب
أنواع من الملذّات
حليبٌ وعصائر
خبز وجبن
ومشروبات متنوعة
وفاكهة ولحم مما يشتهون ..
يأكلون هنيئًا ويشربون مريئًا
يَجلسُون في غرفة واسعة
مُكيّفة لا تمتّ لحرارة يوليوز الخارجية بصلة ولا بسبب ..
يتبادلون أطراف الحديث :
الأب : (استبدل صديقي فلان سيّارته بسيارة أفضل منها)
الأم : (جارتنا فلانةُ قد ذهب بها زوجها فلان لقضاء الصيف بمدينة ميلانو الإيطاليا )
الابن : ( اللاّعب المغربي قد استغنى عنه الفريق الاسباني بسبب الفساد )
الابنة : ( ربما في الحلقة القادمة من الفيلم التركي ستعود رَكيل إلى حبيبها موريسيو بعد فراق دام شهرا ) ...
الابن الصغير : ( جوّالي (البلاك بيري) لم يعد يُعجبني أريد (الأيفون) .. )
وهلمّ جرّا ...
في هذه اللحظة بالكاد رُفعت مائدة الأكل ..
تجَشَؤوا وكلماتُ الحمد والشكر تتناثر من أفواههم تلقائيا ..
جاءت أكوابُ الشاي المنعنع ...
استلقى الأبُ على أريكته
شغّل التلفاز
وأتاه بالأخبار من لم يزوّد
أبرز العناوين :
( أغلب أطفال الصومال يحتضرون بسبب الجوع والعطش )
( القذافي يتوعد ويرغد ويزبد بأنه سيحرق ليبيا شبرا شبرا وذراعا ذراعا )
( باراك أوباما قد هجم عليه السرور والحبور لأنه استطاع إبّان رئاسته أن يقضي على أسامة بن لادن )
( السلطات السورية تقتل هذا الصباح مائةَ شخص من العُزّل )
( جيش الاحتلال في الضفة الغربية يقتل طلبة جامعيين ) ...
( النيتو يقصف قرية بأكملها لأن أحد الارهابيين يختفي هناك في جنوب باكستان )
(السلطات الجزائرية تقتحمُ منزل شاب في مقتبل العمر لأنّه أرخى لحيته وشمّر ثيابه وحفّ شاربه ، ولا يستبعد أن يكون من تنظيم القاعدة !) ...
انزعجت (الحاجَّةُ ) من هذه الأخبار
لعنتْ أسامةَ والثُّوارَ والطالبان والشبابَ المجاهد في فلسطين والقناةَ الاخبارية لأنهم يُحدثون الشغب في هذا العالم الهادئ الجميل !!
طلبت من زوجها (الحاجّ فلان) أن يستبدل الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير !
لم يقل ( لا) قطّ إلا في تشهده ..
لولا التشهد كانت لاءَه نعمُ ...
هو يفهم جيّدا القنوات التي تروق (( للحاجّة ))
بدأ في تقليب القنوات ،
مرّ على آي الذّكر الحكيم التي تُتلى أناء الليل وأطراف النّهار .
وعلى الدروس التي تلقى من طرف علماء ومشايخ يُشار إليهم بالبنان ..
وقف عند قناتها المفضلة ( روطانا زمان )
((اهبطوا للدّرك الأسفل من الأوحال فإن لكم ما سألتم ))
كادت أن تخرج من جلدها من الفرح
لأنها وجدت فلمًا لممثلها المفضل الفُكاهي السّاخر ( عادل إمام )...
تبسم الحاج بزهو وافتخار
تنهّد بارتياح من الأعماق
يفتل شاربه الأبيضَ الهلالي الشّكل
رضي عن هذا الواقع كلّ الرضا
ولسانه حاله يقول :
فإن مُتُّ فانعني بما أنا أهلُهُ ...وشُقّي عليّ الجيبَ يا ابنةَ معبد !
وهو من طبيعة الحال : (لا يعجبُ من راغب في ازدياد )
نادى ابنه : عبدَ الله أحضر لي عُلبة السجائر ..
الابنة عائشة ذات العشرين ربيعا (تَرْفُلُ في ثوب ضيق شفّاف يَصرخ بالتهتّك) طلبت من أبيها (الحاج فلان ) المصاريف للذهاب إلى الشاطئ ، ومن تم إلى السينما ..
أعطاها بسخاء ودعا معاها : ( رضي الله عنك يا ابنتي ) ...
قبّلته على جبينه وخرجت :
غرّاءُ فرعاءُ مصقول عوارضها ، ...تمشي الهوينا كمـــــــا يمشي الوَجي الوحلُ
هركولة ، فُنُقٌ ، دُرم مرافقــها ، ...   كـــأنّ أخمصَـــها بالشّــوك منتـعلُ

 وتستمرّ الحياة على هذا المنوال !!

وكتب ربيعُ بنُ المدني   في 12 رمضان 1432 هـ

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

جزاك الله خيرا أخي ربيع الأديب، فعلا و اقع مؤسف و مؤلم ما نعيشه اليوم.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> شغّل التلفاز
> وأتاه بالأخبار من لم يزوّد
> أبرز العناوين :
> ( أغلب أطفال الصومال يحتضرون بسبب الجوع والعطش )
> ( القذافي يتوعد ويرغد ويزبد بأنه سيحرق ليبيا شبرا شبرا وذراعا ذراعا )
> ( باراك أوباما قد هجم عليه السرور والحبور لأنه استطاع إبّان رئاسته أن يقضي على أسامة بن لادن )
> ( السلطات السورية تقتل هذا الصباح مائةَ شخص من العُزّل )
> ( جيش الاحتلال في الضفة الغربية يقتل طلبة جامعيين ) ...
> ( النيتو يقصف قرية بأكملها لأن أحد الارهابيين يختفي هناك في جنوب باكستان ) 
> (السلطات الجزائرية تقتحمُ منزل شاب في مقتبل العمر لأنّه أرخى لحيته وشمّر ثيابه وحفّ شاربه ، ولا يستبعد أن يكون من تنظيم القاعدة !) ...


قلتُ: العنوان الأخير قديمُ (زمانيا)!! بالنسبة للعناوين التي قبله
ولا ينبّئك مثل خبير.. فإن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا

----------

